# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تـاییــــد ســــوابــــق تحصیـــــــــــــلی به صورت خود به خودی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فوری

## dadash

سلام دوستان
وقت بخیر
تایید سوابق تحصیلی هم شامل سوم متوسطه و هم شامل پیش دانشگاهی است.
اگر مشکلی داشتید حــــتمـا با اداره ناحیتوتن تماس بگیرید.


هــشدار !!!  
دوستان اگه نمران پیش رو رو سایت ندارین با اداره ناحیتون تماس بگیرن تا درست کنن.
من همین امروز زنگ زدم و اطلاعات رو دادم بعدش گفتن برو تایید کن.رفتم رو سایت نمرات رو گذاشته بودند . و بعد تایید کردم. 
یادتون نره!!!!


من هر دو تاشو تایید کردم.(البته سوم به صورت خودبخودی تایید شده بود!!!!(حالا چجوری ! نمی دونم!) )
**************************************************  ********

به نقل از *magicboy
*برای پیش آخرش 2 پایه آخرش 5
که همون کد رشته تحصیلیه
برای پایه: 5+کد دانش اموز+0+کد منطقه
برایپش: 2+کد دانش اموز+0+کدمنطقه

----------


## e.t.e

واصه کسی ک سال پیش تاید کرده باید دوباره تاید کنه 
537

----------


## daniad

من پیشو تایید کردم دیپلمی ک پارسال تایید کردمم باید ذوباره تایید کنم؟

----------


## magicboy

دوستان جریانش چیه؟؟
اصن باید چیکار کنیم؟
واسه من پیشو نمیاره فقط متوسطه رو میاره :/

----------


## کـاملیـا

*من که نمرات سومم تایید شده بود (شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تایید نموده‌اید)
البته کدش عوض شده بود 
اما پیش رو تونستم تایید کنم*

----------


## Safa021

دوستان من دیفرانسیل رو شهریور یادم رفت امتحان بدم و دی هم پرید
چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
واسه کنکور واجبه که مدرک پیش هم باشه؟؟؟
کمک کنید

----------


## Lara27

> *من که نمرات سومم تایید شده بود (شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تایید نموده‌اید)
> البته کدش عوض شده بود 
> اما پیش رو تونستم تایید کنم*


مگه میشه کد عوض بشه؟ کد ترکیب کددانش اموزی و کد منطقه و ایناس

----------


## idealist

> دوستان من دیفرانسیل رو شهریور یادم رفت امتحان بدم و دی هم پرید
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
> واسه کنکور واجبه که مدرک پیش هم باشه؟؟؟
> کمک کنید


*نترس خرداد برو پاسش کن مشکلی نیست*

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


مگه میشه کد عوض بشه؟ کد ترکیب کددانش اموزی و کد منطقه و ایناس


یه ۵ اضــافه شده ○_○*

----------


## idealist

> مگه میشه کد عوض بشه؟ کد ترکیب کددانش اموزی و کد منطقه و ایناس


*امسال کد یه رقم بهش اضافه شده فک کنم....گمونم برای هر نوع دیپلم یه عدد در نظر گرفتن و به کد سوابق تحصیلی اون عدد رو اضافه کردن به عنوان مشخصه نوع دیپلم*

----------


## Lara27

> *
> 
> یه ۵ اضــافه شده ○_○*



نه واجب شد برم عینکمو عوض کنم  :Yahoo (21): 
کی حال داره بره این همه راهو :Yahoo (101):

----------


## magicboy

اخر نفهمیدم این کارا بار خاطر چیه؟
الان امتحان کردم گفت اطلاعات غلطه!
خب من باید چیکار کنم؟
اگه تایید نکنم چی میشه؟

----------


## dadash

> من پیشو تایید کردم دیپلمی ک پارسال تایید کردمم باید ذوباره تایید کنم؟



دوست عزیز
شما پیش رو چجوری تایید کردید؟؟؟؟؟؟ مال من نمرات رو منیاره؟
درمورد سوم هم که باید دوباره تاییدش کنی.

----------


## daniad

> دوست عزیزشما پیش رو چجوری تایید کردید؟؟؟؟؟؟ مال من نمرات رو منیاره؟درمورد سوم هم که باید دوباره تاییدش کنی.


هیچی والا مث آدم زدم تایید شد کدشم فرمتش اینطوره که کد منطقت اولشه بعدش یه صفر و بعد کد دانش آموزی و بعدش یه دو  البته مال من اینطور بود بنظرم هر چی سریع تر برین آموزش پرورش ناحیتون پیگیر شین یوقت نگذره @magicboy اگه تایید نکنی اتفاقی که میفته اینه که دهنت سرویس میشه چون برا ثبت نام کنکور نیازش داریمن میترسم برم دیپ قبلیمو تایید کنم بعد تزاره دیپ جدیدمو تایید کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## magicboy

> هیچی والا مث آدم زدم تایید شد کدشم فرمتش اینطوره که کد منطقت اولشه بعدش یه صفر و بعد کد دانش آموزی و بعدش یه دو  البته مال من اینطور بود بنظرم هر چی سریع تر برین آموزش پرورش ناحیتون پیگیر شین یوقت نگذره @magicboy اگه تایید نکنی اتفاقی که میفته اینه که دهنت سرویس میشه چون برا ثبت نام کنکور نیازش داریمن میترسم برم دیپ قبلیمو تایید کنم بعد تزاره دیپ جدیدمو تایید کنم


یا بیژن مظلوم...
تا کی وخت داریم؟
خو الان چیکار کنم؟؟
پارسال که از این دنگا نداشتیم امسال اضافه شه؟
جریان اون یه رقمه که اضافه شده چیه؟
متوسطه رو میتونم ببینم ولی پیش دانشگاهی خطا میده

----------


## Ali.N

باید حتما تایید کنیم؟
اصلا چی هست؟
اگه نکنیم چی؟
مدرسه نمیگنه؟
تا کی وقت داریم؟
توضیییییییییییییح
لطفا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## joozef

*تکلیف ما که دیپلم دوم گرفتیم چیه ؟؟  @daniad  @Weed Master  @Nahal*

----------


## a.z.s

> یا بیژن مظلوم...
> تا کی وخت داریم؟
> خو الان چیکار کنم؟؟
> پارسال که از این دنگا نداشتیم امسال اضافه شه؟
> جریان اون یه رقمه که اضافه شده چیه؟
> متوسطه رو میتونم ببینم ولی پیش دانشگاهی خطا میده


تا جایی که میدونم حتی تو زمان ثبت نام هم میشه تایید کرد و مشکلی نداره
فقط الان اگه ایرادی توی اطلاعات یا نمرات بود بهتره برید دنبالش تا اینکه تو اون موثع برید
در مورد معدل پیش نمیدونم
ولی پارسال برای فارغ التحصیل ها نیاز نبود دوباره برن تایید کن چون سال قبلش تایید کرده بودن نیاز نبود

----------


## a.z.s

> باید حتما تایید کنیم؟ بله
> اصلا چی هست؟ کدی که هنگام ثبت نام کنکور بهش نیاز داری
> اگه نکنیم چی؟ نمیتونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی
> مدرسه نمیگنه؟ بستگی به مدرست داره ساید بگه ساید نه 
> تا کی وقت داریم؟ تا زمان ثبت نام ولی هر چه زود تر بگیری بهتره
> توضیییییییییییییح
> لطفا


توضیح جلوی هر سوال هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Egotist

> هیچی والا مث آدم زدم تایید شد کدشم فرمتش اینطوره که کد منطقت اولشه بعدش یه صفر و بعد کد دانش آموزی و بعدش یه دو  البته مال من اینطور بود بنظرم هر چی سریع تر برین آموزش پرورش ناحیتون پیگیر شین یوقت نگذره @magicboy اگه تایید نکنی اتفاقی که میفته اینه که دهنت سرویس میشه چون برا ثبت نام کنکور نیازش داریمن میترسم برم دیپ قبلیمو تایید کنم بعد تزاره دیپ جدیدمو تایید کنم


پیاز داغش زیاد نکردی دنی؟

دیپ مجدیدا چ کنن؟

تا کی وخته؟

----------


## magicboy

> تا جایی که میدونم حتی تو زمان ثبت نام هم میشه تایید کرد و مشکلی نداره
> فقط الان اگه ایرادی توی اطلاعات یا نمرات بود بهتره برید دنبالش تا اینکه تو اون موثع برید
> در مورد معدل پیش نمیدونم
> ولی پارسال برای فارغ التحصیل ها نیاز نبود دوباره برن تایید کن چون سال قبلش تایید کرده بودن نیاز نبود


ایراد کدومه معدل نهایی پیشم شده 10 ! برو از خدا بترس...
هر چی کرمشونه بزنن
جدا از شوخی...
کد منطقه که همونه!
فقط کد دانش آ اموزی برای پیش چند رقمیه؟؟ برا متوسطه با پیش کد فرق میکنه؟
راستی آبی چه بت میاد

----------


## a.z.s

> ایراد کدومه معدل نهایی پیشم شده 10 ! برو از خدا بترس...
> هر چی کرمشونه بزنن
> جدا از شوخی...
> کد منطقه که همونه!
> فقط کد دانش آ اموزی برای پیش چند رقمیه؟؟ برا متوسطه با پیش کد فرق میکنه؟
> راستی آبی چه بت میاد


کد دانش آموزی تا زمانی که دانش آموز هستی همونه پیش و دبیرستان نداره

----------


## Nahal

> *تکلیف ما که دیپلم دوم گرفتیم چیه ؟؟  @daniad  @Weed Master  @Nahal*


برای من که فارغ التحصیل هستم برای سوم نوشته که شما قبلا تایید کرده اید و برای پیشم نمرات 4 تا از درسارو زده که باید تایید کنم...                                                      به نظرم ما باید پیش رو تایید کنیم تا کد سابقه تحصیلی پیش رو داشته باشیم و منتظر کارنامه دیپ جدیدم باشیم که اگه انشالا قبول شدیم با کد دانش آموزی دیپ جدید کد سابقه تحصیلی جدید برای سوم دریافت کنیم.....

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nahal


برای من که فارغ التحصیل هستم برای سوم نوشته که شما قبلا تایید کرده اید و برای پیشم نمرات 4 تا از درسارو زده که باید تایید کنم...                                                      به نظرم ما باید پیش رو تایید کنیم تا کد سابقه تحصیلی پیش رو داشته باشیم و منتظر کارنامه دیپ جدیدم باشیم که اگه انشالا قبول شدیم با کد دانش آموزی دیپ جدید کد سابقه تحصیلی جدید برای سوم دریافت کنیم.....


منظورت اینه خود دیپلم دوم به صورت خودکار میاد رو سایت ؟؟؟*

----------


## naeema

> دوستان من دیفرانسیل رو شهریور یادم رفت امتحان بدم و دی هم پرید
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
> واسه کنکور واجبه که مدرک پیش هم باشه؟؟؟
> کمک کنید


خسته نباشی دلاور,خداقوت قهرمان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nahal

> *منظورت اینه خود دیپلم دوم به صورت خودکار میاد رو سایت ؟؟؟*


من از مدیر بزرگسالان قبلا پرسیدم گفت بله اطلاعات تو سایت ثبت میشه ما به شما کد دانش آموزی جدید میدیم و شما طبق اون کد سابقه تحصیلی جدید دریافت میکنین...

----------


## m a h s a

کد پیش و پایه تنها فرقشون
یه 2 و 5  اخرشونه
همین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## magicboy

> من از مدیر بزرگسالان قبلا پرسیدم گفت بله اطلاعات تو سایت ثبت میشه ما به شما کد دانش آموزی جدید میدیم و شما طبق اون کد سابقه تحصیلی جدید دریافت میکنین...


 @a.z.s دیدی گفدم کد جدید میدن
گفتی کدا یکیه
البته من دیپ مجددی نیسم
ولی دیپ مجددی ها رو دوس دارم @Weed Master
خارج از شوخی ... دیپ مجددی نیسم ولی از بزرگسالان مدرک پیشمو گرفتم...
الان  چیکار کنم ؟ برم آموزش پرورش.. دبیرستان بزرگ سالان؟ دبیرستان پیش ؟

----------


## magicboy

> کد پیش و پایه تنها فرقشون
> یه 2 و 5  اخرشونه
> همین


2 و 5 با هم؟
یا بعضیا 2 بعضیا 5
هر چند هیچ کدومش واس من جواب نداد

----------


## daniad

> یا بیژن مظلوم...
> تا کی وخت داریم؟
> خو الان چیکار کنم؟؟
> پارسال که از این دنگا نداشتیم امسال اضافه شه؟
> جریان اون یه رقمه که اضافه شده چیه؟
> متوسطه رو میتونم ببینم ولی پیش دانشگاهی خطا میده


فک کنم تا دهم بهمن  
البته یه سری میگن قبل کنکورم میشه ولی من نمیدونم رو چ حساب ؟
بهترین کار اینه بری آموزش پرورش منطقه  و یا از همون سایت یه درخواست رسیدگی بزاری




> *تکلیف ما که دیپلم دوم گرفتیم چیه ؟؟  @daniad  @Weed Master  @Nahal*





> پیاز داغش زیاد نکردی دنی؟
> 
> دیپ مجدیدا چ کنن؟
> 
> تا کی وخته؟


من از همون اول امتحانا ترسم از همین بود که ما نمراتمون چه موقع وارد سامانه میشه؟ آخه تا اعتراضا زده شه و اینا یه مدتی طول میده در حالی که سامانه زده دهم بهمن نمراتو ارسال میکنه 
من فقط امیدوارم باز یه دنگی در نیاد نمرات ارسال نشه تا قبل ده بهمن 
چون اگه تایید نشن رسما دیپ مجدد کشکه 
من یه درخواست رسیدگی تو سامانه زدم همینو پرسیدم امروز هنو جواب ندادن 
اگه جواب دادن اینجا میگم 
خدا کنه که فقط استرس الکی باشه

----------


## m a h s a

> 2 و 5 با هم؟
> یا بعضیا 2 بعضیا 5
> هر چند هیچ کدومش واس من جواب نداد


برای پیش آخرش 2 
پایه آخرش 5
که همون کد رشته تحصیلیه

برای پایه: 5+کد دانش اموز+0+کد منطقه
برایپش: 2+کد دانش اموز+0+کدمنطقه

----------


## m a h s a

وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان
> وقت بخیر
> من دو سه روز پیش خواستم سوابق رو تایید کنم اون وقت کلمه (((تایید)))  بود که باید من تایید می کردم.
> ولی  گفتم  بعدا انجام می دم.
> ولی امروز رفتم که تایید کنم دیدم که تایید شده و کد سوابق هم ثبت شده.
> آیا من الان همان کد را نوشته و نگهدارم یا چیکار کنم؟؟؟
> از مدرسه هم پرسیدم که آیا تایید کرده اند گفتند نه.
> من* فارغ التحصیل* هستم.
> و 
> ...



برا پیش 10 بهمن میاد

----------


## m a h s a

> برا پیش 10 بهمن میاد


عزیزم اطلاعات غلط نده :Yahoo (21):  

ما که تاییدشم کردیم

----------


## dorsa20

> عزیزم اطلاعات غلط نده 
> 
> ما که تاییدشم کردیم


والله من که هر چی میرم اطلاع میده 10 بهمن واسه فارغ اتحصیل شما از کجا گرفتی؟

----------


## m a h s a

> والله من که هر چی میرم اطلاع میده 10 بهمن واسه فارغ اتحصیل شما از کجا گرفتی؟


چند پست بالاتر 
هم لینک دادم هم توضیح
عجبا چطور نمیاد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dorsa20

> چند پست بالاتر 
> هم لینک دادم هم توضیح
> عجبا چطور نمیاد


نمیاد دیگه ینی قسمت مربوط به پیشو که میزنم میگه اماده نیست 10 بهمن میاد واسه فارغا.. واسه دانش اموزام تیر ماه

----------


## m a h s a

> نمیاد دیگه ینی قسمت مربوط به پیشو که میزنم میگه اماده نیست 10 بهمن میاد واسه فارغا.. واسه دانش اموزام تیر ماه


دیگه نمیدونم...شاید واس تو اماده نیست :Yahoo (4): 
اما خودم که تایید کردم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## magicboy

> برای پیش آخرش 2 
> پایه آخرش 5
> که همون کد رشته تحصیلیه
> 
> برای پایه: 5+کد دانش اموز+0+کد منطقه
> برایپش: 2+کد دانش اموز+0+کدمنطقه


همین کد با همین فرمت رو جلد پروندمه...
ولی 2 یا 5 اخرشو نداره

----------


## dorsa20

> دیگه نمیدونم...شاید واس تو اماده نیست
> اما خودم که تایید کردم



خوب آفرین ..باریک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m a h s a

> همین کد با همین فرمت رو جلد پروندمه...
> ولی 2 یا 5 اخرشو نداره


2 و 5 کد رشته پایه و پیشه 
از اونجایی که پیشم اضافه شد به سوابق 
فقط این آخرش با هم فرق داره 

همین میشه کدت اما در هر صورت باید تاییدش کنی تو سایت

----------


## Mr Sky

قضیه تایید سوابق از کجا اومد؟
 کد دانش اموزی کجاست؟
فقط واسه فارغ تحصیل ها ست؟
.
.
.

----------


## optician

> دوستان من دیفرانسیل رو شهریور یادم رفت امتحان بدم و دی هم پرید
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
> واسه کنکور واجبه که مدرک پیش هم باشه؟؟؟
> کمک کنید


مدرک پیش برای ورود به دانشگاه الزامیه!! 

حتی اگه قبول بشی و پیش نداشته باشی دانشگاه راهت نمیدن

----------


## elm10

عزیزان،
این dipcode.medu.ir اصلا برای من باز نمیشه.
حتی برای گوگل هم باز نمیشه اگر باز می‌شد کنار لینکش یه علامت میذاشت که روش کلیک می‌کردید و گزینه Cached  رو انتخاب می‌کردید یک نسخه بایگانی‌شده می‌آورد.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...pcode.medu.ir/
https://www.google.com/search?q=dipc...utf-8&oe=utf-8
فکر کنم اینا کاری کردند که سایت فقط با ADSL باز بشه چون اینترنت من موبایله دارم اینو میگم. یعنی حتی با اینترنت موبایل و ****** هم باز نشه.
درست میگم؟!!  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elm10


عزیزان،
این dipcode.medu.ir اصلا برای من باز نمیشه.
حتی برای گوگل هم باز نمیشه اگر باز می‌شد کنار لینکش یه علامت میذاشت که روش کلیک می‌کردید و گزینه Cached  رو انتخاب می‌کردید یک نسخه بایگانی‌شده می‌آورد.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...pcode.medu.ir/
https://www.google.com/search?q=dipc...utf-8&oe=utf-8
فکر کنم اینا کاری کردند که سایت فقط با ADSL باز بشه چون اینترنت من موبایله دارم اینو میگم. یعنی حتی با اینترنت موبایل و ****** هم باز نشه.
درست میگم؟!! 



این چطور؟ 

سایت دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی کنکور95 dipcode.medu.ir*

----------


## Nastaran74

اینجاااااااا چه خبره؟؟؟ چی شده باید چیکااااار کنیم؟؟؟؟ مگه کد سوابق همو کدی نیس که سال پیش دانشگاهی بهمون گفتن و رفتیم تو سایت تایییدش کردیم؟؟ ینی عوض شده عااااااااایااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nastaran74


اینجاااااااا چه خبره؟؟؟ چی شده باید چیکااااار کنیم؟؟؟؟ مگه کد سوابق همو کدی نیس که سال پیش دانشگاهی بهمون گفتن و رفتیم تو سایت تایییدش کردیم؟؟ ینی عوض شده عااااااااایااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


میری به سایتی که بالا لینکشو گذاشتم 
دوباره تایید میکنی یادت باشه هم پیش و هم سوم رو تایید کنی کدش هم یاداشت کن واسه ثبت نام*

----------


## Safa021

> *نترس خرداد برو پاسش کن مشکلی نیست*


داداش نمیشه شهریور رفت؟؟؟؟
بعد اینکه فارغ‌التحصیل هستیم واسه ثبت نام کنکور مدرک پیش رو میخواد؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

> یا بیژن مظلوم...
> تا کی وخت داریم؟
> خو الان چیکار کنم؟؟
> پارسال که از این دنگا نداشتیم امسال اضافه شه؟
> جریان اون یه رقمه که اضافه شده چیه؟
> متوسطه رو میتونم ببینم ولی پیش دانشگاهی خطا میده





> *تکلیف ما که دیپلم دوم گرفتیم چیه ؟؟  @daniad  @Weed Master  @Nahal*





> عزیزان،
> این dipcode.medu.ir اصلا برای من باز نمیشه.
> حتی برای گوگل هم باز نمیشه اگر باز می‌شد کنار لینکش یه علامت میذاشت که روش کلیک می‌کردید و گزینه Cached  رو انتخاب می‌کردید یک نسخه بایگانی‌شده می‌آورد.
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...pcode.medu.ir/
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dipc...utf-8&oe=utf-8
> فکر کنم اینا کاری کردند که سایت فقط با ADSL باز بشه چون اینترنت من موبایله دارم اینو میگم. یعنی حتی با اینترنت موبایل و ****** هم باز نشه.
> درست میگم؟!!


با نت ایرانسل میری نه ؟ 


سایتش با آی پی ایرانسل مشکل داره باز نمیشه 
با همراه اول یا همون ای دی

----------


## magicboy

> سلام دوستان
> وقت بخیر
> تایید سوابق تحصیلی هم شامل سوم متوسطه و هم شامل پیش دانشگاهی است.
> اگر مشکلی داشتید حــــتمـا با اداره ناحیتوتن تماس بگیرید.
> 
> 
> هــشدار !!!  
> دوستان اگه نمران پیش رو رو سایت ندارین با اداره ناحیتون تماس بگیرن تا درست کنن.
> من همین امروز زنگ زدم و اطلاعات رو دادم بعدش گفتن برو تایید کن.رفتم رو سایت نمرات رو گذاشته بودند . و بعد تایید کردم. 
> ...


کجا زنگ زدی داداش
آموزش پرورش؟

----------


## elm10

ممنون از پاسخ دوستان.فکر می کنم اینا این سایتشون رو فقط از طریق شبکه ملی اطلاعات قابل دسترس کردن و ایرانسل هم هم مثل adsl نیست و از این نظر سرعتش کمتره و پینگش به اون سایت ها بالاتره.با اینترنت adsl وارد سایت میشم. لعنت بهشون!!! حالا به این نتیجه میرسم سازمان سنجش سگش به آموزش پرورش شرف داره!!!

----------


## Trial

جریان چیه؟ یکی توضیح بده

----------


## h@m!d reza

ممنون
تاييد شد ، فقط كد سوابق تحصيلي كه پارسال يكي بود ، يعني امسال دوتا ازمون مي خوان؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> جریان چیه؟ یکی توضیح بده


یه سایت واسه تایید سوابق تحصیلی هست"نمرات امتحانات کتبی سوم و پیش که باید تایی کنی اطلاعاتی که تو سایت هست با نمره هات یکیه......کد دانش آموزیت تو کارنامه سال سومت هست ...کد  منطقه رو با سرچ تو نت میتونی دربیاری.......
.
.
بعد از اینکه تایید کردی یه شماره بهت میده که واسه ثبت نام کنکور لازمه.
.
.الته اگه فارغ تحصیلی باید نمرات پیش رو هم تایید کنی
.
.
.خودم امروز تازه فهمیدم........

----------


## r3zaa

اینقدر بدم میاد وسط درس خوندن بگن برو یه جایی ی چیزیو تایید کن. 
از پست های بالا تشکر میکنم . چون هیچی در مورد تایید و اینا نمیدونستم . 
به خیر گذشت  :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## nacli

دوستان کد دانش آموزی شما چند رقمه؟؟؟ ممنون

----------


## Mr Sky

> دوستان کد دانش آموزی شما چند رقمه؟؟؟ ممنون


9رقم...تو کارنامه سال سوم هست
.
.
.
.

----------


## nacli

> 9رقم...تو کارنامه سال سوم هست
> .
> .
> .
> .


ممنون. آخه کارنامه سوم رو نداشتم از طرفی هم حوصله نداشتم برم مدرسه کد دانش آموزیمو بگیرم. الان یادم اومد ک تابستون از کارنامه سال چهارمم عکس گرفتم تو تلگرام فرستادم واسه دوستم . الان ک رفتم پیداش کردم 8 رقمش تو عکس بود خواستم بدونم چند رقم دیگه مونده. ممنون

----------


## DR Matrix

> ممنون. آخه کارنامه سوم رو نداشتم از طرفی هم حوصله نداشتم برم مدرسه کد دانش آموزیمو بگیرم. الان یادم اومد ک تابستون از کارنامه سال چهارمم عکس گرفتم تو تلگرام فرستادم واسه دوستم . الان ک رفتم پیداش کردم 8 رقمش تو عکس بود خواستم بدونم چند رقم دیگه مونده. ممنون


10 رقمه من امروز کارنامه دیپ مجددمو گرفتم

----------


## idealist

> 10 رقمه من امروز کارنامه دیپ مجددمو گرفتم


*تاریخ ادبیاتت چی شد؟!*

----------


## e.t.e

فارق ام پیش چرا تااید نمی شه مخمو خورده  
38

----------


## magicboy

> فارق ام پیش چرا تااید نمی شه مخمو خورده  
> 38


مشکل منو داری
منم پیش تایید نمیشه
فک کنم نتونیم تو کنکور شرکت کنیم...
از صبح دنبال شغل آزادم
تو هم ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## Lara27

> مشکل منو داری
> منم پیش تایید نمیشه
> فک کنم نتونیم تو کنکور شرکت کنیم...
> از صبح دنبال شغل آزادم
> تو هم ایشالا موفق باشی


برو اموزش پرورش منطقه ای که مدرستون جزو اون میشه. حل میکنن برات .این حرفا چیه ؟؟؟؟ آزاد برا چی ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## e.t.e

> مشکل منو داری
> منم پیش تایید نمیشه
> فک کنم نتونیم تو کنکور شرکت کنیم...
> از صبح دنبال شغل آزادم
> تو هم ایشالا موفق باشی


یعنی نمیشه کنکور شرکت کرد
61

----------


## magicboy

> برو اموزش پرورش منطقه ای که مدرستون جزو اون میشه. حل میکنن برات .این حرفا چیه ؟؟؟؟ آزاد برا چی ؟؟؟


باور کردی؟
شوخیدم : دی

----------


## magicboy

> یعنی نمیشه کنکور شرکت کرد
> 61


نه داداش اینایی که نمراتشون نیومده یعنی سنجش اجازه ی کنکور بهشون نمیده
با قرعه کشی مشخص میشن

----------


## Lara27

> باور کردی؟
> شوخیدم : دی


اره :Yahoo (21): 
چون خودم حوصله نداشتم برم سوابقمو تایید کنم دوباره . فکر کردم شاید خیلی خسته کننده بوده و راست میگی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## e.t.e

حلا جدا تایید نکنم چی میشه
74

----------


## e.t.e

84
یعنی  داری اوسکلم می کنی چی زدی بابا

----------


## magicboy

> حلا جدا تایید نکنم چی میشه
> 74


دیفرانسیلتو بلند میکنی میری آموزش پرورش
مدارکتم ببر (کارنامه یا گواهی فارغ)

----------


## magicboy

> 84
> یعنی  داری اوسکلم می کنی چی زدی بابا


داداش فارغ از شوخی تا 5 بهمن الی 10 بهمن وقت داری بری آموزش پرورش

----------


## Nastaran74

بچه ها من مشخصاتم بالا میاد ولی نمرات و کدسوابق تحصیلی پیشم بالا نمیاد چرااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟برا سال سومم همه اطلاعات درسته ولی برا پیش جز مشخصات فردی چیزی بالا نمیاد :Yahoo (17):  عایا باید به اموزش پرورش مراجعه نمود؟؟؟ عایا خاک تو سر سیستم چرا اینجووریه خووووو کی حوصله داره بلن شه بره اموزش پرورش :Yahoo (17): ....

----------


## amir.abs

بالاخره منم تایید کردم  :Yahoo (99): 

فقط به اونایی که نتونستن تایید کنم بگن امکان داره اشکال از مرورگر باشه من با فایر فاکس و کروم رفتم نشد ولی با اکسپلورر رفتم درست شد

----------


## Nastaran74

بچه ها امکان داره کد دانش اموزی سال سوم و چهارم متفاوت باشه؟ چون من کارنامه سال چهارمم در دسترس نیس همون کد دانش اموزی سال سوم رو وارد کردم و هیچ اططلاعاتی بالا نیومد برا سال پیشم جز مشخصات خودم ینی اسم و فامیل و تاریخ تولد :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nacli

> بچه ها امکان داره کد دانش اموزی سال سوم و چهارم متفاوت باشه؟ چون من کارنامه سال چهارمم در دسترس نیس همون کد دانش اموزی سال سوم رو وارد کردم و هیچ اططلاعاتی بالا نیومد برا سال پیشم جز مشخصات خودم ینی اسم و فامیل و تاریخ تولد


والا من ک کد دانش آموزیمو از کارنامه سال چهارم برداشتم. تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## nacli

> 10 رقمه من امروز کارنامه دیپ مجددمو گرفتم


من نه رقم وارد کردم درست بود. شاید واسه شما چون دیپ مجدده، ده رقمه

----------


## AuTuMn GiRl

بچه ها ی چیزی
من کلا نمیدونم راجبه چی دارین حرف میزنین 
میشه ی توضیح بدین؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها ی چیزی
> من کلا نمیدونم راجبه چی دارین حرف میزنین 
> میشه ی توضیح بدین؟


سلام

موضوع در مورد تایید سوابق تحصیلی (نمرات نهایی) دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هستش

برای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی جهت ثبت نام در کنکور 95 باید به آدرس ؛

وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

برین و مشخصاتتون رو وارد کنید ؛

مشخصاتتون از قبیل ( نام ـ نام خانوادگی ـ شماره شناسنامه ـ کد ملی و ... ) و تک تک نمرات نهاییتون رو دقیق چک کنید ببینین *درست* وارد سامانه شده باشه ، اگر موارد نامبرده درست وارد سامانه شده بودن سوابقتون رو تایید کنید در غیر اینصورت *تایید نکنید* و به اداره آموزش و پرورش برین و درخواست تصحیح مواردی که اشتباه وارد سامانه شده رو بدین تا واستون تصحیح کنند ... ، اگر همه موارد درست وارد شده بود ، سوابقتون رو تایید کنید ، بعد از تایید یک کدی تحت عنوان کد سوابق تحصیلی بهتون میده اون کد رو یادداشت کنید چون برای ثبت نام کنکور بهش نیاز دارین

موفق باشین

----------


## صادق خان

> سلام دوستان
> وقت بخیر
> تایید سوابق تحصیلی هم شامل سوم متوسطه و هم شامل پیش دانشگاهی است.
> اگر مشکلی داشتید حــــتمـا با اداره ناحیتوتن تماس ب
> 
> 
> 
> هــشدار !!!  
> دوستان اگه نمران پیش رو رو سایت ندارین با اداره ناحیتون تماس بگیرن تا درست کنن.
> ...



من سال اوبمه کنکور میدم چیکار باید بکنم دقیا؟

----------


## Safa021

بچه هاو یعنی منی که یه درس پاس نشده از پیش دارم و میخوام شهریور 95 پاس کنم نمیتونم کنکور ثبت نام و شرکت کنم بدون مدرک پیش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## e.t.e

39
هری می دونیه ب من حقیررر کمک کنه  من متولد 70   سالی ک که کنور دادم پیش ریاضی افتادم بعد ترک تحصیل کردم 
بعد سربازی رفتم پاس کنم گفتن تطبیق میزنیم بعد فارالتحصیل 93_94 خوردم  الان نمی دونم پیش رو باید تایید کنم یا ن  هرکی می دونه کمک کنه  
سوم رو تایید کردم

----------


## BacheMosbat

خوب از تو حداقل تایید شده بود من چند هفته پیش از خودمو تایید کردم ولی هنوز از طرف اونا تایید نشده فک کنم در حال لود شدنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nastaran74

بچه ها راس میگن امروز اخرین مهلت تایید کد سابق تحصیلیییییههههههههههه؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ پ کد سال چارم ک بالا نمیاد رو چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## dadash

> من سال اوبمه کنکور میدم چیکار باید بکنم دقیا؟


سلام
شما میرید به سایت  dipcode.medu.ir  بعد اونجا وارد میشد و نمراتتون رو تایید می کنید و آخر سر یه   *رمــــز سوابق تحصیلی(که به صورت   :    5 + کد دانش آموزشی + 0  + کد منطقه تون)  * بهتون میده که اونو می نویسید و نگه می دارید واسه روز ثبت نام کنکور.
دقت !!!!!   
الان شما فقط نمرات سوم متوسطه رو تایید می کنید و نمرات پیش رو انشاءالله در خرداد ماه پس از گذراندن امتحانات نهایی .

----------


## e.t.e

> سلام
> شما میرید به سایت  dipcode.medu.ir  بعد اونجا وارد میشد و نمراتتون رو تایید می کنید و آخر سر یه   *رمــــز سوابق تحصیلی(که به صورت   :    5 + کد دانش آموزشی + 0  + کد منطقه تون)  * بهتون میده که اونو می نویسید و نگه می دارید واسه روز ثبت نام کنکور.
> دقت !!!!!   
> الان شما فقط نمرات سوم متوسطه رو تایید می کنید و نمرات پیش رو انشاءالله در خرداد ماه پس از گذراندن امتحانات نهایی .


ماکه فارق هستیم چی 

76

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kamrani


سلام بچه ها  خبرى بد  من امروز با وزارت آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم گفتند که مصوبه ترميم معدل به خرداد 95  نمى رسه. يک دست صدا نداره بياد همه به جاهايى که مى گم تماس بگيريم و اصرار کنيم و فشار بهشون بياريم تا به تدوين آيين نامه اجرايي مصوبه ترميم معدل  سرعت بدهند. من با تمام جاهايى که مى گم زنگ زدن و پيغام هم گذاشتم و ايميل هم زدم خواهشا همه با هم و يک صدا باشيم چرا که کنکور آينده هممونه.                           1-شماره وزارت آموزش و پرورش 88381001  021  2-تلفن گويا وزارت آموزش و پرورش پيغام بگذاريد. 88894105  021                                          3- مرکزسنجش آموزش و پرورش 88826813  021  4- شماره دفتر رئيس جمهور 64451-021            زنگ بزنيد و پيغام بگذاريد.                                      5- به سايت مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش به نشانى aee.medu.ir   بريد و در قسمت ارتباط مردمى پيغام بگذاريد.                                                            6- به سايت وزارت آموزش و پرورش برويد و در قسمت ارتباط با وزير پيغام بگذاريد.                                                 7-به سايت دفتر مقام معظم رهبرى برويد و در قسمت ارسال نامه پيغام بگذاريد.                                      8- به آدرس ايميل وزارت آموزش و پرورش به آدرس negah@medu.it. ايميل بزنيد.                       9-به شماره پيامکى وزارت آموزش و پرورش به شماره 300012 پيامک بزنيد.                                      10- به سايت باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان برويد و پيغام بگذاريد و به سامانه پيام کوتاه پيامک بفرستيد تا مسأله رو از مسؤلين آموزش و پرورش پيگيرى کنند.               11- به سايت شبکه خبر برويد و پيغام بگذاريد و به سامانه پيامک بزنيد.                                            12- به سايت جام جم آنلاين برويد و از مسؤلين سايت بخواهيد تا با آموزش و پرورش مصاحبه کند.                                     بچه ها داوطلبان کنکور به خدا قسم من به تمام اين جاها تماس گرفتم پيغام گذاشتم و ايميل زدم.          همه شما براى اجراى مصوبه ترميم معدل بايد اين کارها را انجام دهيد تا وادارشون کنيم تا مصوبه را تا خرداد 95 اجرايى کنند و اگر نه مصوبه اجرايى نمى شه.


1.ممنون
2.همه اینا چقدر وقت گرفت؟*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*تایید سوابق ینی چی اصن؟؟ من در جریان هیچی نیستم
کنکورم دارم*

----------


## elm10

خب برای من هم تایید شد.  @e.t.e
اون نمرات سوم سال پیش توسط مدرسه تایید شده بود البته باید در حضور شما می بوده. اینطور بوده؟!

----------


## Safa021

بچه ها یکی جواب منو بده
یعنی من که هنوز دیفرانسیل رو پاس نکردم و میخوام شهریور 95 پاس کنم الان نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم کنکور رو؟؟؟؟
میشه فقط با اطلاعات سوم ثبت نام کنم و شهریور  دیفرانسیل رو پاس کنم و مدرک پیش رو شهریور بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟ 
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## daniad

> بچه ها یکی جواب منو بدهیعنی من که هنوز دیفرانسیل رو پاس نکردم و میخوام شهریور 95 پاس کنم الان نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم کنکور رو؟؟؟؟میشه فقط با اطلاعات سوم ثبت نام کنم و شهریور  دیفرانسیل رو پاس کنم و مدرک پیش رو شهریور بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟ لطفا کمک کنید


نوشته سامانه خرداد ماه برا اونایی که امسال مذرک پیش رو میگیرن باز میشه فک کنم اگه خرداد بری دیف پاس کنی مشکلی نباشه بهر حال برو یه سر آموزش پرورش بپرس

----------


## Safa021

> نوشته سامانه خرداد ماه برا اونایی که امسال مذرک پیش رو میگیرن باز میشه فک کنم اگه خرداد بری دیف پاس کنی مشکلی نباشه بهر حال برو یه سر آموزش پرورش بپرس


مرسی....یعنی حتما باید تا خرداد بشه؟؟؟
ای بابا.....برنامه هام بهم ریخت که
الان چه کنم؟؟؟
زنگ بزنم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟ یا سنجش ؟؟؟؟
دمت گرم داش

----------


## SHARIF

الان معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو میخوان تاثیر بدن، خوب اونایی که مثلا یک درسی رو تو شهریور تجدید میشن تکلیفش چیه؟ همون نمره خرداد ملاکه؟ یا شهریور میخوان تاثیر بدن؟!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Karegar

سلام ب همگی..
من دیپ وپیشموتوشهرخودمون گرفتم ولی برای دیپ مجدد بنا ب دلایلی رفتم ی شهردیگه...درسای دیپ دومموقبول شدم..الان کلانمیدونم ک چیکارکنم؟
ینی میشه کدشهردردیپ وپیش باهم تفاوت داشته باشه؟

----------


## daniad

> مرسی....یعنی حتما باید تا خرداد بشه؟؟؟ای بابا.....برنامه هام بهم ریخت کهالان چه کنم؟؟؟زنگ بزنم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟ یا سنجش ؟؟؟؟دمت گرم داش


من از این که گفتم مطمئن نیستم ولی خوب اونا که امسال پیش دانشگاهی رو میگذرونن خرداد سوابقو میفرستن تو ام مدرکت خرداد تکمیل میشه دیگه؟ از آموزش پرورش باید بپرسی به سنجش ربطی نداره

----------


## AuTuMn GiRl

> سلام
> 
> موضوع در مورد تایید سوابق تحصیلی (نمرات نهایی) دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هستش
> 
> برای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی جهت ثبت نام در کنکور 95 باید به آدرس ؛
> 
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
> 
> برین و مشخصاتتون رو وارد کنید ؛
> ...



مررررررررررسی

----------


## reza-75

سلام من دو تا سوال دارم اول اینکه پارسال محل تولد وصدور جابجا نوشته بود بعد تایید کردم امسال رفتم دیدم نوشه تایید شده 


واسه پیشم رفتم دیدم من دیفرانسیلو تبصره زدم ولی نمره نهایی همون 5 نوشته .....
در کل چیکار کنم لازمه برای اون محل تولد اشتباه اقدام کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

پیش چی؟

----------


## 10100

تا کی مهلت داره ؟؟

----------


## mitiltala

بچه ها یه سوال خیلی مهم لطفا هر کی میدونه جواب بده 
من پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال 89 امتحان دادم و اون موقع نمره هاش هیچ اهمیتی نداشت کسی میدونه الان باید نمره هاش رو تایید کنم یا نه و اصلا مهمه یا نه ؟

----------


## Mii Lad

> بچه ها یه سوال خیلی مهم لطفا هر کی میدونه جواب بده 
> من پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال 89 امتحان دادم و اون موقع نمره هاش هیچ اهمیتی نداشت کسی میدونه الان باید نمره هاش رو تایید کنم یا نه و اصلا مهمه یا نه ؟


مدرک پیش سال 90 و قبل از اون احتیاجی به تایید ندارد .

----------


## Trial

> یه سایت واسه تایید سوابق تحصیلی هست"نمرات امتحانات کتبی سوم و پیش که باید تایی کنی اطلاعاتی که تو سایت هست با نمره هات یکیه......کد دانش آموزیت تو کارنامه سال سومت هست ...کد  منطقه رو با سرچ تو نت میتونی دربیاری.......
> .
> .
> بعد از اینکه تایید کردی یه شماره بهت میده که واسه ثبت نام کنکور لازمه.
> .
> .الته اگه فارغ تحصیلی باید نمرات پیش رو هم تایید کنی
> .
> .
> .خودم امروز تازه فهمیدم........


ممنون ! کسی لینک این رو نداره؟ وقتش گذشته؟

----------


## A.Z

> ممنون ! کسی لینک این رو نداره؟ وقتش گذشته؟


وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## Trial

> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی


ممنون ، متوسطه رو تایید کردم ، کد هم گرفتم.

یک سوال دیگه:
من دی‌ماه فارق‌التحصیل شدم. سوابقم همین الان میره یا خرداد؟

----------


## nahid

واسه من پیش تایید نمیشه. یعنی میگه اطلاعات نادرست . من باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dadash

> واسه من پیش تایید نمیشه. یعنی میگه اطلاعات نادرست . من باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام
با اداره ناحیتون در میون بذارید.یا به مدرسه اطلاع بدید.
اگه فارغ التحصیل هستید که باید تایید کنید
ولی اگر پیش دانشگاهی هستید انشاءالله خرداد ماه باید تاییدش کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## A.Z

> ممنون ، متوسطه رو تایید کردم ، کد هم گرفتم.
> 
> یک سوال دیگه:
> من دی‌ماه فارق‌التحصیل شدم. سوابقم همین الان میره یا خرداد؟


بعد از تایید ملت...آخرای بهمن احتمالاً سوابق سوم و پیش فارغ التحثیل ها فرستاده میشه.البته پیش کشکه.همون سوم مد نطر هستش!



> واسه من پیش تایید نمیشه. یعنی میگه اطلاعات نادرست . من باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


باید صبر کنید...طی چند روز آینده دوباره چک کنید.

----------


## Lawyer

اونایی که مردودی دارن تو پیش،احتمالا سوابقشون موند واسه همون خرداد!یعنی باید پاسش کنن تا خرداد!و دروافع پشت کنکوریه بااین شرایط فارغ از تحصیل حساب نمیشه!طبق گفته یکی از دوستان در اداره...!!

البته موندم من که دوتا داخلی افتادم نه نهایی!چرا سوابق نذاشتن!!!پس تا 10 بهمن صبر میکنم باز!

سوال دگ اینکه:موقع ثبت نام مگه هردو کد دیپ+پیش نمیخان؟؟پس چطوری خرداد تایید میشه و...؟ :Yahoo (21): 

از دوستان کساییه که سوابق پییششون نبود روسایت...کسی مردودی بوده؟مشکلش حل شده؟

----------


## Lawyer

هیچ خبر رسمی در مورد دریافت و تایید کد سوابق تحصیلی پیدا نکردم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
دوستان دارای شرایط مشابه بنده نگران نباشن!
این مراحل همشون از 19 بهمن شروع میشه!
بر اساس این اطلاعیه پارسال سازمان سنجش میگم!!:
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

امروز فردا هم اطلاعیه امسال میزنه سنجش!
سنجش همه اخبار لازمو میذاره!همیشه سنجش دنبال کنیم!!

پ.ن:
شایعه پراکنی خره :Yahoo (21): 
چقد استرس گرفته بودم :Yahoo (21): اه

----------

